# Local Newspaper



## conniers (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi I need local newspaper in Spain written in English language.


looking forward to your kind response. 


Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

conniers said:


> Hi I need local newspaper in Spain written in English language.
> 
> 
> looking forward to your kind response.
> ...


local to where in Spain?


----------



## conniers (Jun 10, 2013)

*Local newspaper*

In Madrid, Barcelona, etc.. Anything that you can provide? thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

conniers said:


> In Madrid, Barcelona, etc.. Anything that you can provide? thanks


Have you tried Google - there are quite a few.


----------



## conniers (Jun 10, 2013)

Google is definitely good source but if someone recommend it its way better.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

There's some distance between Madrid and Barcelona. A local paper for one won't be local for the other. Are you actually in Spain or not?


----------



## conniers (Jun 10, 2013)

*Newspaper*

Any of the two that you can provide? I just need a definite source of newspaper in Spain that is written in English. Im am not in Spain I'm actually expat in UAE.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

conniers said:


> Any of the two that you can provide? I just need a definite source of newspaper in Spain that is written in English. Im am not in Spain I'm actually expat in UAE.


Try the round-town-news (RTN) covers most of the Costa Blanca. Another is Euro Weekly.

If you want others for Madrid and Barcelona, then I'll let people living there give you some details.


----------



## conniers (Jun 10, 2013)

That's great! Snikpoh! 

And yes I also need for Barcelona and Madrid! 

Million Thanks!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

If you don't want a paper version of it, I would suggest El Pais in English. Covers everywhere I presume!

EL PAÍS in English


----------



## conniers (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Dunpleecin! checking right now :ranger:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Costa Blanca News, and it covers all regions. Also, The Leader, The Post, The Courier, Sol times.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

SUR in English is a popular free newspaper in Southern Spain........


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

To the OP

If you give us an indication of what you are *really* looking for, then It will help us to help you. If you want something that gives poor quality English about Mrs Smith's cat having just had kittens or rants about how there are too many Spanish people talking in Spanish - yes, there are a number of yellow-press rags. If you want something in English written by Spanish that gives reports about national news from a Spanish point of view - yes, we can tell you of those as well.

Are you looking for hard copy or online papers?
So give us a clue.


----------

